# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Blogit-osio

## sm3

Onko tuonne Blogit osioon tarkoitus tulla jotain sisältöä, tai onko kukaan aikeissa sinne kirjoittaa. Olen sitä ihmetellyt mutta yhtään kirjotusta ei sinne ole tullut. 

Minusta ei ainakaan ole blogia kirjoittamaan. Mutta koska noita joukkoliikenneblogeja on kuitenkin olemassa muualla niin voisihan niitä joku tännekkin kopioida tai kirjottaa?

----------

